

The Risk of Innovation: Will Anyone Embrace It? - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/01/20/business/20ping.html?ex=1358485200&en=49bec3c1dcc0cc41&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss&pagewanted=all

======
mixmax
I believe that a big part of embracing new tehcnologies is time. The crowd
that creates new technology are the first movers, and immediately jump at
something that makes their life easier/better/cheaper/faster. What most
innovators fail to see is that it takes time for normal people to change their
behavior and start doing something different - even if it has obvious
advantages.

I wrote about it here: <http://www.maximise.dk/blog/2005/04/why-bubble-
burst.html>

